# Timbren Install Question



## thewholetruth (Nov 24, 2014)

Has anyone installed a front timbren kit on a 2011 Sierra 1500?

The Kit # is GMFK15CA

I found the instructions here but am having a difficult time understanding them:

http://imagesrv.catalograck.com/imgVD/TIM/GMFK15CA.pdf

My question is, is there an install video or guide available? Or is this documentation all that exists? I have spent the last few hours searching but my efforts have been fruitless.

Thank you.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

thewholetruth;1880377 said:


> Has anyone installed a front timbren kit on a 2011 Sierra 1500?
> 
> The Kit # is GMFK15CA
> 
> ...


I understand it. Seems pretty easy installation but if you are not familiar with front end components. I would understand your confusion. You should be able to take it to a good vehicle repair or truck aftermarket facility in your area and get installed for $50.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

GMFK15CA
GMFK15CA
GM INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS

a)
Partially raise vehicle not allowing the
axle to hang freely.
b)
For vehicles equipped with OEM
stabilizer bar: Disconnect the stabilizer
bar on both sides of vehicle and push
stabilizer bar up to create sufficient
room. Place spacer #7 between
stabilizer bar and stabilizer end link as
shown using bolt #8, OEM nut and LoctiteÆ.
c)
Assemble
Aeon rubber spring and
bracket as shown in the adjacent
diagram.
d)
Mount Timbren assembly using existing
holes & Timbren supplied fasteners.
e)
Install in rear hole.
f)
Lower vehicle.
NOTE:
Turn wheels full lock both directions to
ensure there is no interference with
Timbren assembly.
When removing OEM fasteners, use
penetrating fluid.


what part is giving you trouble?


----------



## thewholetruth (Nov 24, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1880816 said:


> GMFK15CA
> what part is giving you trouble?


The diagram showing the stabilizer bar is unclear to me.










For vehicles equipped with OEM
stabilizer bar: Disconnect the stabilizer
bar on both sides of vehicle and push
stabilizer bar up to create sufficient
room. Place spacer #7 between
stabilizer bar and stabilizer end link as
shown using bolt #8, OEM nut and LoctiteÆ.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

stabilizer/ sway bar.
when you disconnect both of the sway-bar links the bar will swing up or down giving you access, room to work.
Then when you are done installing the timbren replace it and it looks like they want some loc-tight, but it isn't a deal beaker if you don't.

then after you remove the swaybar ends you could jack the truck up by the frame, this too will give you room to get the timbren into place.


----------



## thewholetruth (Nov 24, 2014)

I think I got it now - thank you.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cool, their instructions look like they left out the part when you install the timbren then reinstall the sway bar.
they jump to reinstalling the sway bar....


----------



## thewholetruth (Nov 24, 2014)

Install in rear hole is somewhat unclear too. I suspect there are multiple holes in the control arm perhaps?


----------



## thewholetruth (Nov 24, 2014)

I just took some pictures of my truck and have a couple more questions.

1) My sway bar looks different than the one in their install diagram. Does it look like I'll need to take it off, add the spacer, and reinstall it? Here are two pictures:

















2) If I do need to take it off, how will I push it up as described in the instructions? The third picture shows that while the bar might swivel in its holders, it definitely will not push straight up.









Thank you.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

thewholetruth;1881131 said:


> I just took some pictures of my truck and have a couple more questions.
> 
> 1) My sway bar looks different than the one in their install diagram. Does it look like I'll need to take it off, add the spacer, and reinstall it? Here are two pictures:
> 
> ...


You are correct. They will not push straight up but they will swing up and out of the way. I would also make sure that your local parts store has new links in stock. You may break the rod with all that rust. They are not that expensive and you could consider replacing them at the same time.


----------



## thewholetruth (Nov 24, 2014)

Are these the links you're referring to?

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...225454-P?searchTerm=stabilizer+bar+end+links+


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

thewholetruth;1881167 said:


> Are these the links you're referring to?
> 
> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...225454-P?searchTerm=stabilizer+bar+end+links+


Yes sir! $17 to $18 dollars at O'Reilly Auto Parts.


----------

